# VIC-Lake king, Eagle Point



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

hi all,
i have just got back from my 3 week holiday at our van down at eagle point!

day 1:
day 1 i went down and as soon as i got there i had dinner and the weather looked good so i took my old kayak out and i went out on it for the last time before my new mini-x.
i started to drift and then first cast of the holiday BANG!! i got a small tailor which i got up to my kayak and then dropped it

day 2:
went out on my own again before my mate came down and i got anothr 3 tailor

trip 3:
my mate dylan came down and we went out and got 12 good sized flathead which i got 7 of and dylan got 5
all my flathead were caught on squidgy wriggler in the fireworks colour and bloodworm.
working it off the drop offs is the way to go. we also got 3 good tailor which we kept for bait offshore.
my flathead were 55cm, 53cm and the rest 45cm









offshore:
me and my dad went offshore out of lakes and we caught 16 flathead and 1 gummy on fresh yakka's.

offshore trip 2:
this trip out we got 30 flathead and no gummy but got a small hammerhead at about 8kg circle the boat.

offshore trip 3:
got 30 flathead, and i got my pb flathead at 63cm and a small gummy. My mate ben got 2 small 7 gillers.









3 weeks kept 8-9 out of 30 flathead on the kayaks so released alot.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Mate, thats some good fishing there, Well done & thanks for sharing.
i'm off to buy some squidgy wrigglers now ;-)


----------



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

trip:4
went out on my own again at 7:00 in the morning and the weather was absolute glass, so i paddled to my spot and i anchord. It took awhile but tailor started to bring baitfish to the surface and i got 8 tailor and having fun on them and then i got a big run from what i first thought was a big tailor, and then i slowly bought it to the surface and relised it was a bream. The bream went 44cm and took a squidgy wriggler in fireworks colour and a 1/32 jighead.








that day i also managed to get a 43cm flattie

went out on a trip with my best mate ben at 4:00am and went out at first light and got a few flathead early but had it tuff for about an hour or so. So we pulled the anchor up and went for a bit of a troll hoping for the best and got 3 tailor and a small flathead at 40cm all on troll.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate,that yak of yours sure has some mojo  
sounds like you had a good holiday.
Clarkey


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

schnapp you certainly got some nice fish, and something to look back on after a good holiday.


----------



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

more trips more fish:::


----------



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

nice flatties mate
alot bigger than ive been getting  :lol: :lol:


----------



## schnappermanJNR (Oct 25, 2009)

thats guys,
yes it has been our best year down at Eagle Point


----------

